# Açores na rede mundial de estações meteorológicas de altitude



## Rog (7 Mai 2009 às 14:06)

*Açores na corrida para a rede mundial de estações meteorológicas de altitude*

_Os Açores reúnem condições de integrar a rede de estações meteorológicas globais de monitorização em altitude como o novo PICO-NARE, um observatório internacional da atmosfera localizado no topo do Pico, o ponto mais alto de Portugal. _

“A estação açoriana reúne condições de excelência para essa função, dada a sua localização geográfica estratégica, em pleno centro do Oceano Atlântico e numa zona não poluída”, afirmou José Contente, secretário regional da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos. 


Actualmente, a rede de estações meteorológicas de monitorização em altitude integra 22 unidades, espalhadas por todo o mundo, tendo José Contente afirmado o interesse do governo regional em colocar o PICO-NARE neste rede global. 

Na perspectiva do secretário regional, seria uma forma de colocar a ilha açoriana no centro mundial da investigação e pesquisa científica na área da meteorologia. 

A estação, gerida pela Universidade dos Açores, recolhe indicadores sobre a poluição troposférica e transfronteiriça, permitindo avaliar os impactos que os poluentes emitidos na América do Norte e na Europa têm sobre o Oceano Atlântico. 

Este importante observatório meteorológico, segundo revelou José Contente, vai sofrer algumas melhorias, como a substituição do gerador eléctrico por um cabo de alimentação de energia, que permitirá garantir mais segurança e qualidade ao trabalho que ali é realizado. 

O secretário regional salientou que o PICO-NARE insere-se no “cluster científico e tecnológico” que está a ser construído nos Açores, anunciando a criação de um grupo de trabalho, envolvendo a Universidade dos Açores e o Instituto de Meteorologia, para a monitorização dos dados recolhidos por este observatório.

Fonte: CiênciaHoje

...

_E porque não aproveitar também o Pico Ruivo, fica a ideia_...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Mai 2009 às 00:11)

Aí está uma noticia bastante interessante!


----------



## iceworld (8 Mai 2009 às 18:09)

Neve encurta etapa mais alta do Giro Ver notícia completa  

http://www.abola.pt/nnh/ver.aspx?id=164219


----------



## Hazores (8 Mai 2009 às 22:58)

Observatório Pico-NARE pode vir a integrar rede de estações meteorológicas globais 


Os Açores poderão vir a integrar a rede de estações meteorológicas globais de monitorização em altitude, composta, actualmente, por 22 unidades dispersas pelo globo, graças ao contributo científico do Observatório Pico-NARE, em funcionamento no topo da montanha da ilha do Pico, admitiu, hoje, o secretário da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos.
Segundo José Contente, a estação açoriana reúne condições de excelência para essa função, dada a sua localização geográfica estratégica, no Hemisfério Norte em pleno centro do Oceano Atlântico e numa zona não poluída. 
Depois de uma reunião de trabalho com as entidades envolvidas no Pico-NARE, nomeadamente o Instituto de Meteorologia e a Universidade dos Açores, o governante declarou o interesse em integrar a estação meteorológica picoense na rede global, por forma a colocar os Açores, uma vez mais, no centro mundial da investigação e pesquisa científica no âmbito da meteorologia e demonstrar a participação activa da Região em redes europeias de investigação.
“O Pico-NARE é, de facto, um projecto muito importante na área da meteorologia e integra-se num conjunto de rede de estações meteorológicas mundiais e os Açores ficam, uma vez mais, no mapa global, através do Governo Regional, do Instituo de Meteorologia e da Universidade dos Açores”, alegou.
O Observatório Pico-NARE vai sofrer melhorias significativas, como a substituição do gerador eléctrico por um cabo de alimentação de energia, no âmbito de um protocolo já firmado com a EDA, que garantirá maior segurança e qualidade ao trabalho desenvolvido na estação e permitir eliminar o gerador enquanto fonte emissora de poluentes para a atmosfera.
Com este programa de monitorização permanente poderão ser estudados os efeitos das variações nas políticas de emissão intercontinentais, em particular as que têm origem no continentes norte-americano e europeu, permitindo o estudo dos impactos que os poluentes emitidos têm no Atlântico Norte e num melhor conhecimento da atmosfera à escala global, explicou José Contente.
Segundo acrescentou, a estação meteorológica faz parte de um projecto estruturante que se insere “no chamado cluster científico e tecnológico que se está a edificar na Região e é também mais um degrau para a monitorização climática a nível Açores que depois se pode estender a outras partes do mundo, sob o ponto de vista da informação meteorológica e climatológica também”.
A Secretaria Regional da Ciência, Tecnologia e Equipamentos em parceria com a Universidade dos Açores e o Instituto de Meteorologia vão criar um grupo de trabalho para monitorização dos dados do Observatório Pico-NARE, que José Contente considerou um “projecto central” para o arquipélago no domínio da climatologia e meteorologia.
(In GACS)


----------

